# Flowers/Plants



## Cassie-O

Hope no-one minds but I decided to make a new topic for flowers and plants. There was one from 2012, however, most of the pictures were unavailable due to problems with the 3rd party image hosting sites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@themysterybidder Only just noticed this thread, Cass...what a great idea! Nice shots of Rhododendron buds and flowers. As a pro gardener, you know what's going to happen now, don't you? What would you like to see first...common or exotic?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Ok...We all like roses, right? Reds, pinks, yellows...even white. But have you ever seen one of these? Caught on camera in Spain a few years ago, I give you Rosa floribunda 'Abracadabra'...


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> What﻿ w﻿ould you like to see first...common or exotic?﻿


 I do love a rose. I think my favourite flower. :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One of the plants I've always admired is the large flowered Hibiscus that you see in Spain, Portugal and other places. This is the one that Hawaiian girls are often pictured with in their hair. Unfortunately, it's not hardy in the UK and needs to be overwintered in a heated greenhouse/conservatory, but is quite happy outside during the summer. The plants are rarely available over here, but if I see one, I'll buy it to add to my collection. All these plants are raised from cuttings, as the flowers rarely produce seed. These are _Hibiscus rosa-chinensis_....not to be confused with _Hibiscus syriacus_, which is perfectly hardy in the UK.

Orange singles.




























Orange double.










Yellows.



















Reds and pinks



































White single (here with others in the collection)










White double.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

While posting the exotic Hibiscus pics above, I mentioned the other variety, _Hibiscus syriacus_, which is perfectly hardy in the UK, and given a south facing position, will give outstanding floral dislpays from late July through until the end of September. There are plenty of named varieties to choose from, mostly singles, but some doubles are available. These are from my collection.

_H. syriacus_ 'Blue Bird'. This is a single variety, and one of the best blue flowers out there. It sometimes goes under the name of 'Oiseau Bleu'.


















This single pink is called 'Woodbridge'



















This double is 'Blue Chiffon'....










....and this one is 'White Chiffon'.










Finally, this very pale pink, with deep red centre is 'Hamabo'.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

How about a couple of unusual ones? The first is the 'Mouse Plant' (Arisarum proboscideum). Flowering late spring, this relative of the common 'Lords and Ladies' has a 'flower' that looks remarkably like the back end of a mouse, complete with tail. The actual flower is insignificant and contained within the mouse shaped spathe.




























The second is the 'Snake's Head Fritillary', (Fritillaria meleagris) . This spring flowering bulb can naturalise in the correct conditions. The name comes from the flower in bud which resembles a snakes head. When open, it has a pretty checkerboard pattern to the maroon bell. There is also a white variety.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just coming to the end of their flowering season, the Morning Glories are giving one final display.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A Cornflower cornucopia. So many different colours!


----------



## NOTSHARP

Should I have started a new "Weeds" thread? :laughing2dw:

Perhaps, but I came across this today. How it has survived, on the headland, in the face of some 50+ mph winds off the North Sea, I have no idea.



Steve.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Early Autumn is the time to marvel at the multitude of Zinnias available...


----------



## johnbaz

I love it when the buds are swelling, It means the winter is on it's way out!!
































































Some of my favourite plants..


























John :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

Taken yesterday.










@Roger the Dodger Am I right, is it a Rhododendron? :detective:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> Taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> @Roger the Dodger Am I right, is it a Rhododendron? :detective:


 Tick, very good! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

I bought this Acer off a mate for £100, He was moving to Scotland and couldn't take it with him!!

He bought it fifteen years ago from Morrisons for £1.49 but can't remember which variety it is!!, This is the colour it is now, It goes blood red in autumn!










I've seen similar trees at a garden centre near to me for £500, They're as tall but not much width to them!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Here's something a bit unusual...it's a condition that plants sometimes get and it's called 'Fasciation', from the Latin for 'band' or 'stripe'. It occurs when the growing tip or meristem of the plant is affected by a virus, injury, bacterial infection or even frost. Instead of producing a round stem or flower, the growth becomes distorted, usually resulting in flattened stems or elongated or multiple flowers such as these examples...

Fasciation of a Dandelion stem and flowers...










March 2019.



















@johnbaz...Is your Acer the same as this one, which has very bright orange leaves as they emerge, later fading to lime green, then finally red? If so, this variety that I had at work was called 'Orange Beauty'.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Some pics of my Wisteria that I took back in April then forgot to post! There are two varieties growing together here, a blue and a pink, both Japanese cultivars (Macrobotrys) as opposed to the more common Chinese (Chinensis) varieties.


----------



## KevG

Back Garden Yesterday


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yesterday, I took some pics of the beautiful Passiflora caerulea, more commonly known as the blue Passion flower. The name 'Passion' flower comes not from any romantic connotation, but refers to the Passion of Christ, and the flower is said to have religious connections in many faiths. It varies from culture to culture, but parts of the flower and the foliage are said to represent the suffering of Christ.

The 3 stigma at the top represent the three nails which held Him to the cross, while the 5 stamens below represent the five sacred wounds (one in each of His hands and feet and the wound in His side from the spear) The corolla, or ring of purple tipped filaments is the crown of thorns He wore, while the 5 sepals and 5 petals represent the 10 faithful apostles (omitting Judas and Peter who denied knowing Him)










The stem that supports the stigmas and stamens is said to represent the pillar to which He was tied for flogging and the ovary ( the small green swelling between the stigmas and stamens) represents the sponge of vinegar offered to Him to drink.










The climbing tendrils represent the whips used for the flagellation....










....while the palmate leaves represent the hands of His persecutors, and the individual leaf lobes refer to the shape of the spear used to pierce His side.










Finally, the fruit represents the world He came to save.


----------



## KevG

A few oddments Dahlia & Hydrangea from my garden others form memorial Garden in Nottingham


----------



## johnbaz

Roger the Dodger said:


> @johnbaz...Is your Acer the same as this one, which has very bright orange leaves as they emerge, later fading to lime green, then finally red? If so, this variety that I had at work was called 'Orange Beauty'.


 Hi Roger

I think mine is more green but similar!!










As an aside, Here's (What I think is) a Chamaecyparis Bonsai that I was given back in 2014, It's never done well as the chap that gave it to me couldn't tend to his trees for four years due to nursing his terminally ill wife 

This pic was taken in august last year, It was the same until about three months ago when I put some baskets in the compost with Biogold inside, I can't believe how it perked up!! :swoon: 









I took these pics a few days ago!

















I bought the small pack of Biogold years ago and forgot about it, I'm about to order a 900 gramme pack off ebay!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Many will know that I particularly like the large flowered Hibiscus rosa-chinensis that you commonly see all over Spain and Portugal, (see the 5th post above) and I used to have a large collection of them...however most have gone now due the difficulty overwintering them in the UK...even in a heated greenhouse. However, just spotted a new specimen I've not seen before. This is my son's hand holding the bloom steady, and as you can see, it's huge! At least 7-8" across.


----------



## KevG

This years Glads still coming through


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out in the garden today and the earlier flowering plants are just beginning to put on a display as a prelude to the main flowering time in the summer.

Out today were Foxgloves (Digitalis purpurea)...










Welsh poppies (Mecanopsis cambrica),

















The Fiddleneck plant (Phacelia tanacetifolia), a really good bee attractor...










Osteospermum 'Purple Sun',










and lots of different forms of Love-in-a-mist (Nigella damascena), some singles and some doubles. These will later have large, inflated seed pods.








































The Shuttlecock ferns (Matteuccia struthiopteris) are just unfurling, too.


----------



## spinynorman

Roger the Dodger said:


> Many will know that I particularly like the large flowered Hibiscus rosa-chinensis that you commonly see all over Spain and Portugal, and I used to have a large collection of them...however most have gone now due the difficulty overwintering them...even in a heated greenhouse. However, just spotted a new specimen I've not seen before. This is my son's hand holding the bloom steady, and as you can see, it's huge! At least 7-8" across.


 Seeing that again has reminded me, I had two Hibiscus last year and they were fantastic, but they didn't survive the winter. Need to find replacements.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out in the garden again today, and more lovely flowers starting to show.

Various Osteospermums...this one is '3D Violet Ice'










'3D Purple'...










'Voltage Yellow'...










'Purple Sun'.










'Blue Eyed Beauty'.










This lovely plant is called 'Angel's Fishing Rods' (Dierama pulcherrimum).




























Good old Pot Marigold (Calendula officianalis)










Everlasting Ice Plant (Delosperma cooperi)










A couple of Roses...this one is 'Sheila's Scent', in bud with a bit of greenfly...I better sort that! :laughing2dw:










and open...










This one is 'Special Grandma'.










A few more double 'Love in a mist' (Nigella damascena)




























This is the inflated seed pod that develops later.










@spinynorman I saw your comment about keeping the Tropical Hibiscus, and the difficulty overwintering them here in the UK...I only managed to get mine through two winters in a heated greenhouse, so I know how hard it is. However, there is a Hibiscus (Hibiscus syriacus) which is perfectly hardy here. I did a post about them earlier in this thread...about my 6th post I think... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The Mimulus are just starting to flower now. Lovers of damp, shady places, these Monkey flowers as they are known (due to the fanciful shape of a monkey's face) come in all sorts of shades and colours, many with contrasting spots and blotches. It's also called Monkey Musk.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Common Spotted Orchids (Dactylorhiza fuchsii) just starting to flower...these grow wild along the stream behind my house. These specimens were all growing in the garden when we moved in, 25 years ago, and still self seed all over the place! It's Britain's most common wild orchid and as a point of interest, is the county flower of West Lothian/Linlithgowshire. It goes by several local names...'Adam and Eve, Adder's flower, Curlie-daddy and Dead Man's finger.


----------



## Biker

'Er poppies and Roses are oot!

























Dunno what these are.. Are these berries edible? Anyone?

Sorry about the crappy phone pics


----------



## Biker

WOO-HOO!!

One of my cacti have thrown two flower stems with more to come, never had this happen before... Ever.

Chuffed to bits. :thumbs_up: :clap:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Biker said:


> Dunno what these are.. Are these berries edible? Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 22968
> 
> 
> View attachment 22969
> 
> 
> View attachment 22970


 I think ( @Roger the Dodger...) the yellow is a flag iris and the berries are from Ivy - so best not eat them as I guess they're poisonous.



Biker said:


> WOO-HOO!!
> 
> One of my cacti have thrown two flower stems with more to come, never had this happen before... Ever.
> 
> Chuffed to bits. :thumbs_up: :clap:
> 
> View attachment 23053


 That's great. I have 2 large terrariums, one sealed with humidity loving plants and mosses, and one open with cacti - they've had babies but not flowered yet.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yep...I agree. The top one is a yellow flag iris, normally found near, or even in, water, and as DJ JJ says, the berries are Ivy, and poisonous.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep...I agree. The top one is a yellow flag iris, normally found near, or even in, water, and as DJ JJ says, the berries are Ivy, and poisonous.


 I think the iris is on the drive which has a burn running beside it and a couple of patches get heavily waterlogged every winter.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another day in the garden, and more flowers opening up now...

Various poppies...these first ones are variations of the common poppy.
























These are Californian poppies, Eschscholzia californica.

















And these are Opium poppies, Papaver somniferum.

















A couple of Nasturtiums are out...

















These next ones are called 'Mountain Garland' and are native to California. They always remind me of butterflies. They belong to the Clarkia family and the double versions are also known as Godetias.















































Next are some ornamental Toadflax, Linaria sp.










..and a couple of Flax. The normal blue flowered Flax is grown for the linseed oil produced by the seeds, and the fibres from the dried stems, used to make linen. Down here in the South, you often see fields of blue flax being grown. These are red/pink flowered versions.

















Various coloured cornflowers...

































Corncockle, a wild flower of meadows, sadly rather rare in the wild these days...










A couple of Stonecrops, Sedum sp.

















And finally, some Pot Marigolds, Calendula officianalis.
























*

*


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Todays walk in the countryside revealed a few wild flowers...

This is Weld, Reseda luteola (aka Dyer's Rocket), a biennial plant that provides a yellow dye for cloth.

It used to be grown commercially and belongs to the Mignonette family.



















Next, I found some Tufted Vetch, Vicia cracca. This is a Legume and belongs to the Pea family.










This is Hedge Bindweed, Calystegia sepium, and one of the worst weeds, apart from Ground Elder, that you could ever get in your garden.

Its long, white underground roots break at the slightest tug, and will regenerate from the smallest piece left in the ground.

The only way to eradicate it completely is repeated applications of a Glyphosate based weedkiller. The flower looks like a white 'Morning Glory'.

It used to known as 'Bellbine'.



















Next, I came across some Greater Burdock, Arctium lappa. This is a biennial plant (ie. it forms a flat rosette, tight to the ground in its first year, then grows up high, flowers, sets seed and then dies in its second year)

The familiar burrs that will stick to your clothes are just forming now...you can see the hooks on the modified bracts.

The hook and loop fastener 'Velcro' was based/invented on the characteristics of this plant.










Next, I came across some young Teasel, Dipsacus fullonum. This is another biennial, only flowering in its second year. It was once used to raise or tease the knap on certain fabrics, hence its common name.

It is an important plant for wild birds that love its seeds, especially Goldfinches.

It is reputed to be partially carnivorous, the lower leaves (in the second year) being joined at the base and trapping rainwater, into which insects fall and are absorbed as food.



















The lake I walked beside yielded a few more...This is Water Mint, Mentha aquatica, a really fragrant mint.










Water Forget-Me-Not, Myosotis scorpioides, with its beautiful, delicate china blue flowers...



















Purple Loosestrife, Lythrum salicaria, a familiar waterside plant.










Indian Balsam, Impatiens glandulifera, the plant with the exploding seed capsules.

From its Latin name, it can be seen to be a member of the 'Busy Lizzie' family.










And finally, Musk Mallow, Malva moschata.


----------



## Biker

Got nowt exciting going on in our garden at the moment except for a plethora of foxglove


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> Got nowt exciting going on in our garden at the moment except for a plethora of foxglove


 Save some seed...it'll take two years until they flower...the Foxglove is another biennial. The first year, it's a small plant...in the second year it suddenly rises as a fully grown plant, flowers, sets seed then dies....collect the seed and sow again.


----------



## Biker

Will the seeds self-sow if the plants are left undisturbed?

I want to leave a couple of sections in the garden completely wild, except for me pulling out the longer grass stalks.


----------



## Caller.

Biker said:


> WOO-HOO!!
> 
> One of my cacti have thrown two flower stems with more to come, never had this happen before... Ever.
> 
> Chuffed to bits. :thumbs_up: :clap:
> 
> View attachment 23053


 That's great!

I really like cacti and have some that have succeeded and some that just died on me. I bought a couple more the other day when I was in Bkk.

But when they flower, it is special. This little feller, which is really prickly, is about an inch and a half tall and all of a sudden, this time last year, almost to the day, it suddenly flowered and the flower lasted for ages. I must check if there is any sign of the same happening now?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> Will the seeds self-sow if the plants are left undisturbed?
> 
> I want to leave a couple of sections in the garden completely wild, except for me pulling out the longer grass stalks.


 Yes, they will. Remember, it will be two years before they flower, as they are biennials. The first year, the seedlings will form a ground hugging rosette...in the second year, they will grow up and flower.


----------



## Biker

Brilliant, cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The garden flowers continue to bloom...

Candytuft, Iberis sp.
















Yellow Delosperma.









More ornamental toadflax, Linaria sp.


















Wild viola.









Hibiscus 'Blue Bird'.









'Blue Chiffon'









'Woodbridge'









'Hamabo'


----------



## johnbaz

Hi all

My daughter in law bought me this (Aonium I think) years ago, It's become really top heave due to becoming leggy!!

If I chopped it halfway down I presume it will throw shoots out and start again but if I planted the top, Would it take root?, I have some other succulents that have had bits break off that have started putting out roots whilst not even in compost!!










It tends to suffer wooly aphid quite often but the fairy liquid and warm water sorts it!!

Actually, I just looked on youtube and it seems these are dead easy to propogate so i'll be getting (hopefully!) two plants from this!!

John


----------



## John_D

Can anyone tell me what this is? It appears to have been seeded by the birds in a pot left in the garden?



















John....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

John_D said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? It appears to have been seeded by the birds in a pot left in the garden?
> 
> 
> 
> John....


 That is a plant commonly known as 'Self Heal', (Prunella vulgaris), John. It can be a serious lawn weed where it forms dense, spreading mats and seemingly avoids the lawnmower blades. In a pot, or border, however it can get quite tall...up to 30cm.

https://www.first-nature.com/flowers/prunella-vulgaris.php

https://www.gardenersworld.com/how-to/solve-problems/self-heal/#:~:text=Self-heal (Prunella vulgaris),ensure survival of its species.


----------



## John_D

Roger the Dodger said:


> That is a plant commonly known as 'Self Heal', (Prunella vulgaris), John. It can be a serious lawn weed where it forms dense, spreading mats and seemingly avoids the lawnmower blades. In a pot, or border, however it can get quite tall...up to 30cm.
> 
> https://www.first-nature.com/flowers/prunella-vulgaris.php
> 
> https://www.gardenersworld.com/how-to/solve-problems/self-heal/#:~:text=Self-heal (Prunella vulgaris),ensure survival of its species.


 Well it looks like it Roger, BUT all the pictures I can find of the flowers show them being stacked one upon another like this..










My plant has a single flower head...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

John_D said:


> My plant has a single flower head...


 Probably just a variation...it it is Self heal. I've had to deal with it plenty of times over 21 years of professional horticulture.


----------



## spinynorman

Out in the garden.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The garden continues to bloom...

More ornamental toadflaxes (Linaria sp).





































Morning Glories.





































Calendula (Pot Marigolds)



























Zinnia.









Cosmos.




































A pure white poppy.









Convolvulus...these always look to me as though someone hand painted them...


















and a new Hibiscus added to the collection, Hibiscus syriacus x paramutabilis 'Walberton's Rose Moon'. This hybrid is a cross between H.syriacus and H. paramutabilis and combines the hardiness of syriacus with the huge (5 inch +) flowers of paramutabilis. The flowers resemble the more ornate ones of the tropical species, rosa chinensis, which isn't hardy in the UK.


----------



## Biker

looking for expert guidance here.

Anyone identify these? (Roger?)

I think this cheeky chappie might be a weed but I loved the leaf pattern









Big red daisies..









Lily?









Daisy/poppy look a like









The red flowers with dark foliage and the big pink bush









What're the yellow ones in the middle?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@Biker....

Just at a quick glance...the top bright green plant is a spurge aka milkweed (Euphorbia sp). Called milkweed as it produces copious quantities of white sap which can be irritating on the skin. Usually grown for their brightly coloured foliage, the flowers are usually insignificant., The smaller plants surrounding it look like various 'chickweeds' and should be pulled or hoed up, or they'll seed everywhere and you'll have even more next year.

No. 2 The blue flowers are cranesbill geraniums...the red ones might be as well, but I can't see the leaves properly. If not cranesbill, they may be Potentilla.

No. 3 is Zantedeschia aka Calla Lily.

No.4 Is a Potentilla (I think) aka Cinquefoil.

No. 5 The red flowers on the dark foliage are Dahlias and the fluffy pink spikes are Astilbe aka False Goat's beard.

No. 6 Is also a Dahlia.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Biker....
> 
> Just at a quick glance...the top bright green plant is a spurge aka milkweed (Euphorbia sp). Called milkweed as it produces copious quantities of white sap which can be irritating on the skin. Usually grown for their brightly coloured foliage, the flowers are usually insignificant., The smaller plants surrounding it look like various 'chickweeds' and should be pulled or hoed up, or they'll seed everywhere and you'll have even more next year.
> 
> No. 2 The blue flowers are cranesbill geraniums...the red ones might be as well, but I can't see the leaves properly. If not cranesbill, they may be Potentilla.
> 
> No. 3 is Zantedeschia aka Calla Lily.
> 
> No.4 Is a Potentilla (I think) aka Cinquefoil.
> 
> No. 5 The red flowers on the dark foliage are Dahlias and the fluffy pink spikes are Astilbe aka False Goat's beard.
> 
> No. 6 Is also a Dahlia.


 Brilliant stuff, all of those were in Levengrove park, those were the ones we liked. I think we'll try and source some, we need to get something other than grass in our garden.


----------



## spinynorman

I have an app on my phone called plantnet. You take a photo of the flower or leaf and it gives you suggestions what it might be. Not infallible, but pretty good when out and about and you don't have Roger with you.

There's other similar apps, but plantnet is the easiest, free and pretty reliable in my experience.


----------



## Biker

spinynorman said:


> I have an app on my phone called plantnet. You take a photo of the flower or leaf and it gives you suggestions what it might be. Not infallible, but pretty good when out and about and you don't have Roger with you.
> 
> There's other similar apps, but plantnet is the easiest, free and pretty reliable in my experience.


 Excellent cheers


----------



## Biker

Erself's wee side garden bit is coming on nicely





































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## tixntox

After last weeks storms:-


----------



## Sulie

Bought some flowers that looked different for the Mrs birthday.. and found out once they bloomed they where cabbages !! Lovely










not my photo but just the same :clap:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

tixntox said:


> After last weeks storms:-


----------



## Biker

Looks like our snowdrops are pushing through..


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just been out in the garden again as the rain has stopped, and seen even more plants in flower that think it's spring. The temp. here today is 14oC...!!!

Antirrhinum. (Snap Dragon).









Tanacetum sp. (Feverfew.)









Meconopsis cambrica. (Yellow Welsh Poppy)









Campanula poscharskyana. (Creeping Bellflower)









and the Primula (Primrose) that I posted last week looking even bigger and stronger!


----------



## spinynorman

Nothing flowering, but the daffodils and tulips I planted in pots in October have all come through.


----------



## fernface

Is anyone able to name this plant/shrub which my son has in his garden. It first produced black berries and now is flowering, he seems to think that the flowers come out at night!!! Perhaps roger may know it, thanks Brian


----------



## Roger the Dodger

fernface said:


> Is anyone able to name this plant/shrub which my son has in his garden. It first produced black berries and now is flowering, he seems to think that the flowers come out at night!!! Perhaps roger may know it, thanks Brian


 Can't see a picture unfortunately....so unable to help at the moment.


----------



## Biker

....and while we wait for the picture, here are 2 chickens playing football...


----------



## fernface

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/image/19595-img-20210127-wa0000-5jpg/&do=embed

Have joined gallery so i am hoping ROGER can now see this, hopefully!!!!!


----------



## champ

It is a Sarcococca.Not sure which species and variety.Very sweetly scented flowers.


----------



## Toonsider13

Some definite ideas when spring arrives and the garden centres reopen


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@champ is absolutely spot on. :thumbsup: It's common names, depending on variety, are 'Christmas Box' (due to its flowering time) or 'Sweet Box' (due to the fragrant flowers). More details here.

https://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/93624/i-Sarcococca-hookeriana-i-var-i-hookeriana-i/Details


----------



## champ

Toonsider13 said:


> Some definite ideas when spring arrives and the garden centres reopen


 I thought that garden centres were open.


----------



## Toonsider13

My mistake i thought they where closed


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> @champ is absolutely spot on. :thumbsup: It's common names, depending on variety, are 'Christmas Box' (due to its flowering time) or 'Sweet Box' (due to the fragrant flowers). More details here.
> 
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/93624/i-Sarcococca-hookeriana-i-var-i-hookeriana-i/Details


 Nothing nicer than a sweet smelling box... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

After seeing my display of Common Spotted orchids last year, a friend asked if she could have a few bulbs and in return, gave me a few of the Heath Spotted orchid bulbs she has in her garden. I was very pleased, therefore, to see one of them happily growing away with a good sturdy flower stem developing. There are several differences between the two, namely, the Heath Spotted orchid flowers slightly earlier than the Common Spotted, its flowers are a slightly deeper magenta colour, and its leaves are narrower and more finely peppered with spots than the Common. I will post more pics as the flowers open in a few days.
Heath Spotted orchid. _(Dactylorhiza maculata)_.








This is a Common Spotted orchid _(D. fuchsii)_, and you can see the difference in the leaf spotting and shape.








Here's another patch with the two species together.








Also flowering at the moment was the first of my Himalayan blue poppies, (Meconopsis 'Lingholm')


----------



## Always"watching"

What a great thread! Thanks everyone for all those wonderful flower pictures. I felt particularly emotional over those lovely Hibiscus shots, @Roger the Dodger, because I will always associate Kristina with growing plate-sized hibiscus blooms and her amazing indoor bonsai hibiscus plants which were brought back from Tenerife by her mother many years ago and which have become like ancient yet still blossoming miniature trees. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

@Roger the DodgerLast year I made a bucket full of plant food from chopped up nettles and water, I still have a oad left, is it still safe to use or will it have gone toxic by now?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> @Roger the DodgerLast year I made a bucket full of plant food from chopped up nettles and water, I still have a oad left, is it still safe to use or will it have gone toxic by now?


 I wouldn't know, Buster. If it smells rank, I wouldn't risk it. Just make up a fresh batch. I like using diluted seaweed extract...cheap as chips.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> I wouldn't know, Buster. If it smells rank, I wouldn't risk it. Just make up a fresh batch. I like using diluted seaweed extract...cheap as chips.


 Smelled rank when I made it up!


----------



## Karrusel

Sheep droppings suspended in a hessian sack, suspended in a water butt (with lid).

Dunk like a tea bag once a day...bootiful!

Trust me!

You're welcome.

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> After seeing my display of Common Spotted orchids last year, a friend asked if she could have a few bulbs and in return, gave me a few of the Heath Spotted orchid bulbs she has in her garden. I was very pleased, therefore, to see one of them happily growing away with a good sturdy flower stem developing. There are several differences between the two, namely, the Heath Spotted orchid flowers slightly earlier than the Common Spotted, its flowers are a slightly deeper magenta colour, and its leaves are narrower and more finely peppered with spots than the Common. I will post more pics as the flowers open in a few days.


 As promised, here is a picture of my Heath Spotted Orchids which have just flowered.








As can be seen, they are a lot darker pink than the Common spotted orchid.


----------



## Always"watching"

Thanks so much everyone. This has got to be one of the GREATEST threads on the Forum! The pictures are a real joy and the text isn't bad either. :thumbs_up:


----------



## spinynorman

Eveing wander round the garden. The dahlias have arranged themselves in fairy rings.










The roses are David Austin and always do well.



















Random border












Karrusel said:


> Sheep droppings suspended in a hessian sack, suspended in a water butt (with lid).
> 
> Dunk like a tea bag once a day...bootiful!
> 
> Trust me!
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Also great cure for gout

so I'm told. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel

spinynorman said:


> The dahlias have arranged themselves in fairy rings.


 Probably from the banks of the Santon Burn


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A few more flowers spotted while out for a walk. Firstly, this yellow Columbine (Aquilegia vulgaris) The common name Columbine comes from the Latin for 'Dove', due to the inverted flower's resemblance to five clustered doves...








Where the common name derives...








This plant is called Sainfoin (French, meaning 'healthy hay') and was used as a nutritious feed for livestock. Rarely seen these days, the seeds are sometimes included in wild flower mixes.








And finally, a couple of Foxgloves (Digitalis purpurea) from my garden, the usual purple spotted variety and a white cultivar. As it's botanical name suggests, the heart drug Digitalis is extracted from its dried leaves.


----------



## jsud2002

I have never been a gardener it has never appealed to me until recently. We decided our garden looked a bit dull , a bit plain so we bought some planters . Rather than fill them all with flowers I built some wood tops to sit on also we put decoative stones in some of them .

















The three shrub tubs in the background we where given by a friend.

I like fuchsias and planted 2 which are really coming on well

















Here are some more of our flowers , we are quite chuffed with them especially as we have not managed to kill any so far









































This last one is my favourite a lavender which smells beautiful , we have had it for years but left abandoned in a pot , now re planted , trimmed and is coming on great


----------



## Biker

jsud2002 said:


> I have never been a gardener it has never appealed to me until recently. We decided our garden looked a bit dull , a bit plain so we bought some planters . Rather than fill them all with flowers I built some wood tops to sit on also we put decoative stones in some of them .
> 
> View attachment 31768
> 
> 
> View attachment 31769
> 
> 
> The three shrub tubs in the background we where given by a friend.
> 
> I like fuchsias and planted 2 which are really coming on well
> 
> View attachment 31770
> 
> 
> View attachment 31777
> 
> 
> Here are some more of our flowers , we are quite chuffed with them especially as we have not managed to kill any so far
> 
> View attachment 31772
> 
> 
> View attachment 31773
> 
> 
> View attachment 31774
> 
> 
> View attachment 31775
> 
> 
> View attachment 31776
> 
> 
> This last one is my favourite a lavender which smells beautiful , we have had it for years but left abandoned in a pot , now re planted , trimmed and is coming on great
> 
> View attachment 31778
> 
> 
> View attachment 31771


 Most excellent!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out for a drive today and spotted a stand of Pyramidal orchids right at the side of the road. There were lots growing on the verge and also the central reservation in one small area. I had to pull over into a convenient layby and take a few shots, as although fairly common, they're not often seen in as urban a setting as these were. This is the first time I've seen them growing wild.

Pyramidal orchid (Anacamptis pyramidalis). The name derives from the broadly conical shape of the flower head.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jsud2002 said:


> I have never been a gardener it has never appealed to me until recently. We decided our garden looked a bit dull , a bit plain so we bought some planters . Rather than fill them all with flowers I built some wood tops to sit on also we put decoative stones in some of them .
> 
> View attachment 31768
> 
> 
> View attachment 31769
> 
> 
> The three shrub tubs in the background we where given by a friend.
> 
> I like fuchsias and planted 2 which are really coming on well
> 
> View attachment 31770
> 
> 
> View attachment 31777
> 
> 
> Here are some more of our flowers , we are quite chuffed with them especially as we have not managed to kill any so far
> 
> View attachment 31772
> 
> 
> View attachment 31773
> 
> 
> View attachment 31774
> 
> 
> View attachment 31775
> 
> 
> View attachment 31776
> 
> 
> This last one is my favourite a lavender which smells beautiful , we have had it for years but left abandoned in a pot , now re planted , trimmed and is coming on great
> 
> View attachment 31778
> 
> 
> View attachment 31771


 Great idea, John! You could make some of them into different types of miniature gardens...I see from the different varieties of Houseleeks (Sempervivam) that you have, you could create an alpine garden with the addition of some decorative chippings in that planter. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

Roger the Dodger said:


> Great idea, John! You could make some of them into different types of miniature gardens...I see from the different varieties of Houseleeks (Sempervivam) that you have, you could create an alpine garden with the addition of some decorative chippings in that planter. :thumbsup:


 The most adventurous I have got with the gardening is buying a bigger pot yesterday for the Fucshia , with it being in a small pot it looks a bit restricted to me so hopefully by re potting it then it may grow bigger . Plan on re potting it later today.










Next project is to build 2 garden chairs .


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Today I took some pics of the fabulous ferns I have growing in the garden. These shade loving plants really brighten up a dull corner and there are numerous types around. The most common ferns are the so called 'Male fern' _(Dryopteris filix mas)_ which can also be found growing wild in shady woodland, especially along the banks of streams, though do not dig plants up from the wild...it's illegal.








It's hardy and once the spring arrives, the new fronds are one of the first to emerge.








Like most ferns, it reproduces by spores which are produced in the sori, small reproductive bodies found under the fronds in midsummer.








Another common fern, also found in the wild in damp places, is the Hart's tongue fern _(Asplenium scolopendrium)_. The tough, glossy leaves give it an exotic look, and like the fern above, the spores are born on the underside of them. It's an unusual fern in that the leaves are simple and undivided. The sori have a fanciful resemblance to a centipede's legs and the Latin scolopendrium means 'centipede'. Here it is emerging in the spring.








Later, the bars of sori can be seen under the leaves. These ferns pop up all over the place in the garden once the spores germinate.
















Here's a third diminutive fern, belonging to the same family as the one above, the Common Spleenwort, or Maidenhair spleenwort as it's sometimes called _(Asplenium trichomanes)_. This can also be found growing wild...in fact I once found several growing in a road drain outside my house!








The next fern is the Holly fern (from the shape of the fronds), aka Fortune's Cyrtomium. _(Cyrtomium fortunei)_. The pale green, leathery fronds have darker, almost black veins, wiry stems and are semi evergreen, sometimes persisting throughout the winter.








Young frond uncurling.








The sori on the underside of the frond.








...and a closer look.








The next couple are a bit more exotic and go by the name of Japanese Painted ferns _(Athyrium niponicum)_. There are several varieties and they all have coloured fronds, though they tend to be brightest on mature plants. 'Ursula's Red is probably the most striking...(this pic from the net as mine aren't mature enough yet)








This is mine at the moment.








This variety just goes by the name_ f. metallicum_, and the fronds are a metallic silver with maroon veining.
















Next, here's another Dryopteris, _(D. erythrosora)_ the 'Buckler fern'. This beautiful fern has copper/bronze coloured young fronds which gradually change to bright green as the season progresses. All the ferns mentioned in this thread are hardy in the UK.








The fronds slowly turn green as the sori develop on their undersides.








Finally, there is my favourite, the Shuttlecock fern, _(Matteuccia struthiopteris)_. These large, bright green ferns look like a shuttlecock (hence the name) and look magnificent in a group. They differ from the other ferns as the spores are born on special fertile fronds that appear towards the end of the season and persist into the new year. They also form an upright stump, from the top of which they appear in the spring rather like the more expensive New Zealand tree fern. Their only bad habit is that they spread like mad by underground stolons and pop up all over the place, including in the lawn, but are easily pulled out or mown off. It is also called the Ostrich feather fern.
Emerging in spring.








They look really majestic in a group...
















The special fertile fronds just developing...








Here's the stump similar to a tree fern...they get taller each year. This one's about 5 years old now and about 8 inches (200mm) tall.


----------



## WRENCH

This is a short walk from the city centre. I had 7 of similar maturity in my old garden, and the guy who bought the place had a squad in and felled the lot the day I moved out. Vandal.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I was late sowing the borders this year due to the two new fences being built, so didn't get round to seeding until May. These are the first of this years annuals to flower.
Opium poppies (Papaver somniferum) of different forms.








Doubles...
























Nasturtium.








Flaxes.















T
The first flower on my latest Hibiscus to the collection, 'Starburst Chiffon'...








The Everlasting ice plants (Delosperma cooperi) are flowering well now. These fully hardy succulent like plants are great in full sun as they love being baked. Great for a difficult south facing spot. They flower from spring until the first frosts. Purple and red varieties here.
















One of the several plants that go under the name of African daisy, this is Dimorphotheca sinuata.


----------



## Biker

Look at what's happened to my Orchid, what do I do with these extra leaves, possibly babay plant?

@Roger the Dodger any ideas?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I'm not all that well up on Orchids, Buster...you'd do better to Google it and see if it is a new plant and what the next step is. Sorry I can't be of any more help.  :sorry:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My Hibiscus are starting to look as this will be their best year yet...
'Blue Bird'








'Blue Chiffon' a double variety.








'Hamabo'








Still more to come yet.


----------



## Caller.

Biker said:


> Look at what's happened to my Orchid, what do I do with these extra leaves, possibly babay plant?
> 
> @Roger the Dodger any ideas?


 Ornamental orchids can be a pain to keep. I don't really care for the way they are artificially shaped, but very popular over here. They're best attached to a receptive tree and left to their own devices and just sprayed to replicate the mists of their original habitat. But an expert I am not, although I do have some, kept outdoors. After flowering, they last for upwards of a couple of months before dying down. They always bounce back but how and when appears a mystery!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another new Hibiscus has just started flowering. This one is H syriacus 'Walberton's Rose Moon' and its flowers are twice the size of normal Hibiscus ones.
Here compared to a normal sized Hibiscus flower.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

And another new addition to the collection, which has just opened its first flower, H syriacus 'Magenta Chiffon', a double deep pink form.


----------



## champ

Some very nice Hibiscus you have there Roger.We grew them on the nursery for a few years.Bench grafting them in the spring was a pleasant job.Blue Bird was always the best seller.


----------



## Biker

I'm lovin' seeing all of the late blooming wildflowers out on the dog walk, I tell you, this lockdown has opened my eyes in a very pleasant way. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

champ said:


> Some very nice Hibiscus you have there Roger.We grew them on the nursery for a few years.Bench grafting them in the spring was a pleasant job.Blue Bird was always the best seller.


 Thank you! The new ones that I bought last year, 'Walberton's Rose Moon', are just having a last 'Hurrah' before the autumn sets in. These two plants have done really well this year, being covered in blooms from August until now. There are just a few more buds to come.


















This particular variety is a cross, _ H.syriacus x paramutabilis_. It has the hardiness of _H. syriacus_ combined with the huge 5-6" flowers of _H. paramutabilis_, which resemble the exotic flowers of _H. rosa chinensis_, the tropical hibiscus which isn't hardy here. My two plants have doubled in size since last year, and with some careful winter pruning to remove crossing branches and those growing inwards should hopefully become well shaped bushes next year.

The Morning Glories are also putting on a final show before the cold weather sets in.


----------



## champ

I will be ordering sweet pea seeds for sowing next month soon.Autumn sown plants,pinched out and planted next April will give a super display in summer.Another sowing in February will follow and continue their flowering later in the summer.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Always on the lookout for new Hibiscus varieties, found a few new ones here in Portugal on the latest visit. All these are varieties of _H. rosa-chinensis_, the non hardy one in the UK.

First, a new (to me) yellow one...








Next, a fine rose/peach variety...
















...and finally, a pink variety with curiously serrated petal edges.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Here are a few more plants from my latest foray to Portugal, some of which I may have posted before, so apologies if that's the case. The first is a very common sight in many hot countries, and is the familiar Bougainvillea. This rather thorny, scrambling shrub is renowned for its colourful 'flowers', a misnomer as they are are in reality bracts (modified leaves) that surround the rather insignificant cluster of three, white waxy proper flowers. As these colourful bracts are quite thin and papery, this gives rise to the plant's other common name of 'Paper Bush'. They are available in quite a few different shades, quite a lot of which I have managed to capture, and although it can be grown in the UK, it is not hardy here and needs to be grown in a large container that can be moved indoors during winter.

Red.









Carmine.









Cerise.









Orange.









White.









In this picture, the three true flowers at the centre of the cluster of coloured bracts are shown.









This Upright Prickly Pear, Opuntia stricta with its red fruits and vicious spines can be found growing along roadsides and on waste ground...


















Plumbago (aka 'Leadwort' or Sky Flower), Plumbago auriculata.









Port Saint John Creeper, Podranea ricosoliana, another vigorous creeper.









Kangaroo Apple, Solanum laciniatum, as its Latin name suggests, is a member of the nightshade and potato family.









Butterfly Bush, Polygala myrtifolia, this plant seemed to attract a lot of butterflies, including the Pea Blue which I showed in the bug thread. Not to be confused with our UK Butterfly bush, Buddleja.









Cape Honeysuckle, Tecomaria capensis.









Cotton Rose, Hibiscus mutabilis.


















And finally, Hairy Balls (aka Balloon Cotton Bush, as the inflated pods are filled with a mass of cotton like seeds), Gomphocarpus physocarpus. An annual, not hardy in the UK, I did once manage to germinate some seed that I bought back, but the plants never reached maturity and the frosts killed them off before they could flower.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out in the garden this morning and something rather strange caught my eye. In the past, I've posted pics of Morning Glories (Ipomoea sp.) in various different, beautiful colours...




























One of the most popular is the variety 'Heavenly Blue', which is a lovely sky blue colour...









You will have noticed something that all these flowers have in common... they are circular. Imagine my surprise, then, to see a square 'Heavenly Blue'.



















I thought that I had discovered a new cultivar, but on Googling 'Square Morning Glory', I found that although rare, this is a defect (fasciation) in the flower where it produces only four ribs instead of the normal five, leading to the square shape. Other flowers on the same plant can be completely normal in shape. I doubt whether collecting the seed would even result in reproducing the effect as it seems to be caused by prevailing conditions (heat, drought, excess rain, sudden temp. drop, etc) rather than a genetic trait which would affect the whole plant. I have been growing Morning Glories for over 30 years and this is the first time I've seen this phenomenon.


----------



## Always"watching"

We were fascinated by that square Morning Glory flower, dear @Roger the Dodger, and revelled in those lovely Morning Glory colours you have grown. Kristina has now rationalised her collection of pot plants by giving her surplus away, and I shall be persuading her to grow some Morning Glory plants as a container-based "vine". :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

Roger the Dodger said:


> This Upright Prickly Pear, Opuntia stricta with its red fruits and vicious spines can be found growing along roadsides and on waste ground...


 Same here in Thailand, where my other half 'freed' some from the wild, to adorn our still to be completed 'cactus wall'. Haven't had the pink flower yet, though. Although we did have something similar on a different cactus. Cactus flowers are amazing, Often out of proportion with the cactus that they grow from.


----------



## Caller.

This is a cactus flower blooming right now - well, during the day, they close at night - the plant is only about 2 inches high and an inch or so across. First day of flowering today, it will last for another day or two.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Caller. said:


> Same here in Thailand, where my other half 'freed' some from the wild, to adorn our still to be completed 'cactus wall'. Haven't had the pink flower yet, though. Although we did have something similar on a different cactus. Cactus flowers are amazing, Often out of proportion with the cactus that they grow from.


 This is a pic of the Prickly Pear, Opuntia stricta in flower in Portugal. These yellow flowers precede the red/pink fruits shown above.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A few more Morning Glory pics... these first two are a variety called 'Carnevale di Venezia' and have splashes of either pink or blue on a white background.


















This deep purple variety is 'Kniolas Black Night'










This pink is called 'Party Dress'.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Do you remember the square Morning Glory pic I posted a couple of weeks ago?










I mentioned at the time that this was an abnormality caused by something affecting the developing bud (known as 'fasciation') rather than a new cultivar, and that other flowers on the same plant would be normal. Hence this pic of a later flower on the same plant, which shows the normal round (more correctly, pentagonal) shape. Note that the colour is more intense, too. (Var. 'Heavenly Blue')


----------

